# Soundstream Human Reign HR4 Limited Edition



## Catalyx

Sound Stream Human Reign HR4 Limited Edition Amp | eBay



Pretty good price, not my auction


----------



## Schizm

That is one really awesome looking amp


----------



## a-minus

Schizm said:


> That is one really awesome looking amp


Haha, and I was about to say the exact opposite. Kinda looks like Han Solo trapped in carbonite.


----------



## Schizm

I didn't say it looked cute and dainty! It'd look pretty sick in a theme build. Like a book of the dead on a pulpit or table top.


----------



## Catalyx

That amp design is definitely love it or hate it. The actual components are undeniably awesome though.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

a-minus said:


> Haha, and I was about to say the exact opposite. Kinda looks like Han Solo trapped in carbonite.


I think that's were the inspiration most likely came from. The looks are definitely take it or leave it though as has been said before the internal design is no joke.


----------



## MikeGratton

I always thought it had the look from Pink Floyd - The Wall

http://www.lightmasterstudios.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Wall-Scream.jpg


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I thought I remember seeing a post that the newer soundstream reference shared the internal design. May not have all the features...but same foundation. Wish that could be confirmed...


----------



## Catalyx

Coincidentally another Human Reign was just posted - Soundstream Human Reign 4 | eBay


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

I800C0LLECT said:


> I thought I remember seeing a post that the newer soundstream reference shared the internal design. May not have all the features...but same foundation. Wish that could be confirmed...


Here is a the HRU.4 









and the REF4.760









They do look fairly similar the power caps are laid out similarly, they both use discrete dual toroids, and the pre-amp section looks similar. They are not identical but you can tell that they are related in a Toronado and Eldorado kinda way. Though correct me if I'm wrong the Special edition HRU amp's listed are different internally as well as externally from the regular Human Reign series correct?

*This is all based on visuals so if a designer or engineer from SS want's to join in and tell me I'm wrong, I'm cool with that.*


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

MikeGratton said:


> I always thought it had the look from Pink Floyd - The Wall
> 
> http://www.lightmasterstudios.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Wall-Scream.jpg


I forgot about that. It does look very similar.


----------



## Blazemore

The HR4 and the newer HRU.4 are the same amp without the cast top.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Blazemore said:


> The HR4 and the newer HRU.4 are the same amp without the cast top.


Good to know.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

The HRU.4 uses 16 output transistors and 12 power supply mosfets.
The REF4.760 uses 8 output transistors and 4 power supply mosfets(larger to247's)


----------



## ds1919

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The HRU.4 uses 16 output transistors and 12 power supply mosfets.
> The REF4.760 uses 8 output transistors and 4 power supply mosfets(larger to247's)


which equates to?.......in terms of realistic differences noticed by the listener....??


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

The HRU has twice the capacity power wise as the REF.


----------



## Catalyx

The first amp was reposted - Sound Stream Human Reign HR4 Limited Edition Amp REDUCED Price Last Chance | eBay


----------



## Catalyx

Sound Stream Human Reign HR4 Limited Edition Amp REDUCED Price Last Chance | eBay

Re-postsed at only $750, going soon!


----------

